# Montcalm County Crystal Lake ice fishing



## Craig Currier (Jan 8, 2018)

The ice on Crystal Lake today is 15 in thick across the whole lake fishing ain't the greatest but we got ice/


----------



## upnorthEric (Feb 3, 2017)

I was wondering how it was doing. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Craig Currier (Jan 8, 2018)

We had some wet snow last night little bit of slushy snow on top of the ice today


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone driving trucks on it yet?


----------



## Craig Currier (Jan 8, 2018)

I drove my 2004 Chevy Aveo all around it yesterday but nobody's driving full-size trucks yet


----------



## Overworked24/7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Taking the kids out there this weekend. Where is a good place to get them on some gills? Thanks


----------



## Craig Currier (Jan 8, 2018)

Go out from the skating rink perch and some bluegill in their on the North Side by quarter Line Street there's a couple of kettles out straight out from that corner of cordyline Street look at the lake map you will find them good spot for bluegills in there two holes out there


----------



## Overworked24/7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Craig Currier said:


> Go out from the skating rink perch and some bluegill in their on the North Side by quarter Line Street there's a couple of kettles out straight out from that corner of cordyline Street look at the lake map you will find them good spot for bluegills in there two holes out there


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Nabbed one perch out there in a quick trip of just over an hour. I took my nephew but didn't want to go through with putting up the shanty so I knew it would be a quick trip. 
12-15 inches. There was a car that came off the old boat launch and stayed on the south end of the lake.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

My old stomping grounds! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Overworked24/7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Is the bait shop in crystal still open?


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Overworked24/7 said:


> Is the bait shop in crystal still open?


I heard it closed up, have not been by it myself however.


----------



## upnorthEric (Feb 3, 2017)

Overworked24/7 said:


> Is the bait shop in crystal still open?


It was during the winter of ‘15/‘16. But I haven’t been there since so unsure. Let us know what you find out please.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Overworked24/7 said:


> Is the bait shop in crystal still open?


It was closed this summer and I'm fairly certain it still is.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

nick 74 said:


> It was closed this summer and I'm fairly certain it still is.



Must be the dead, brown, and crusty waxworm market finally dried up. :lol: That place has been a shadow of it's former self for a lot longer than I would have guessed it to last.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

There is too much money owed on that building to ever make it as a bait shop anymore.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Was out there two nights ago and caught two eyes and 2 rock fish. Ice is got to be pushing 20" or better and yes Hubhunter, trucks are being driven out there. Hell they usually try to start doing that around Labor Day!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Richard Cranium said:


> Was out there two nights ago and caught two eyes and 2 rock fish. Ice is got to be pushing 20" or better and yes Hubhunter, trucks are being driven out there. Hell they usually try to start doing that around Labor Day!


Yeah there will always be "those guys" and when the access is open directly across the road from the bar "those guys" will get their liquid courage. 

As far as the bait shop goes, yep it's closed. Willie tried to make a go of it and I liked to stop in there to give him some business. He was always very cordial and forth coming with reports but in a small community it just wasn't feasible. The previous owner was a drunk who on some days just wouldn't open it or open it after I'd be looking for bait. I think the last year he owned it he didn't bother to open up shop during their winter festival which is by far the busiest weekend of the winter. When I was first introduced to ice fishing back in the 90's Crystal was my destination and the bait shop always seemed like a busy place.


----------



## Kidd17 (Feb 25, 2016)

An update on the ice... Near the sunken islands in the north side is 13"


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Kidd17 said:


> An update on the ice... Near the sunken islands in the north side is 13"


Funny you mention that area having less ice than the upwards of 20"reported. A few years back during their winterfest there were snowmobiles, quads, and even one small car on the south end of the lake and open water by the sunken islands. A snowmobile went down over there that day. That was also the day I put the back tires of a golf cart through going over the sand bar. Lol


----------



## Kidd17 (Feb 25, 2016)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Funny you mention that area having less ice than the upwards of 20"reported. A few years back during their winterfest there were snowmobiles, quads, and even one small car on the south end of the lake and open water by the sunken islands. A snowmobile went down over there that day. That was also the day I put the back tires of a golf cart through going over the sand bar. Lol


Wow, will we're near the island on the south side with 12”


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Yeah there will always be "those guys" and when the access is open directly across the road from the bar "those guys" will get their liquid courage.
> 
> As far as the bait shop goes, yep it's closed. Willie tried to make a go of it and I liked to stop in there to give him some business. He was always very cordial and forth coming with reports but in a small community it just wasn't feasible. The previous owner was a drunk who on some days just wouldn't open it or open it after I'd be looking for bait. I think the last year he owned it he didn't bother to open up shop during their winter festival which is by far the busiest weekend of the winter. When I was first introduced to ice fishing back in the 90's Crystal was my destination and the bait shop always seemed like a busy place.


I had also been informed about a ice fishing trip to Rice Lake that Rich had been affiliated with. When the individual that won the trip attempted to collect his winnings, he had been informed that the trip had already been used. Apparently Rich and company had a good time at this poor individuals expense! Also, he never had anything in the store to speak of. His response was "I can order it for you". Hell, I can do that without your mark up on the item as well! So damn glad when they moved back to Chicago!
I am missing Wet Willy though!


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

yepper alot of wood ticks in that area. A whole different breed of people


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone out? How is the ice holding up? Might get a chance to get out there saturday.


----------



## GoingForGills (Jan 23, 2019)

Anybody been out on the lake yet?


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

GoingForGills said:


> Anybody been out on the lake yet?


Get off the couch and go. Stay away from the north end of the big island for about the rest of this week though.


----------

